# Sieveking Headphone Stand - Do you like it?



## SunDevil

Hi all dear headphone friends,
   
  I have a fairly simple question to all of you: What do you think about this headphone stand below (carrying our beyerdynamic T 50 p? It is made by the German company Sieveking (http://www.sieveking-sound.de) and available for about € 99,- a piece and available in Zebrano (as in picture), Cherry, Maple or Walnut wood.

   
  Please let me know what you think and especially, would you buy one or more?
   
  P.S. This is no an advertisement! I simply like to know if the price, look and quality is wanted or not.
   
  Yours faithfully,


----------



## Currawong

Hi Peter. I think that stand has been mentioned a few times already, and some have shown up in the "Post pictures of your set-up" thread.  The 6moons editor also has a few of them which show up in his reviews too.
   
  I'd love a couple of them. Checking just now, the price is US$125 which is better than the $175 I've seen elsewhere, but then the prices I've seen were probably from importers.  I'm sure the landed cost in Japan for me would be quite high too, which would be discouraging.  Maybe some T1 owners would consider them, if not owners of other expensive headphones, especially if they live in Europe.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I like it, but not at $125.  $125 will buy enough wood to make a couple dozen - I'd rather build my own.


----------



## SunDevil

I understand that for users outside Europe the Stand becomes pretty expensive 
   
  That's why I added the price to the Poll, would you buy it if it would only cost € 99,-?
   
  Many thanks,


----------



## stang

I will buy a stand for $50. Any more, and I would have to absolutely love it. Even then...it's just a stand...That's just me though.


----------



## krmathis

I like its design quite a lot.
  ..and unlike many/most other stands it distribute the headphones weight over a larger part of the headband, and not just a cm or so in the middle of it.
   
  Might have bought one at half the price. But do not need a new stand so much that I am willing to shell out €99.


----------



## SunDevil

I hoped to get a little more interest


----------



## Currawong

Maybe you'll get interest from people who buy Ultrasones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
Yes, I'm being a bit rude here, but I think you'll get the bad humour.


----------



## stang

Hahaha. Oh wait, I bought ALO-780. Nevertheless, I sold them with no regrets


----------



## Currawong

I was thinking more of the ED10s. The humour might be too subtle unless one reads the thread on them.


----------



## earthpeople

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I like it, but not at $125.  $125 will buy enough wood to make a couple dozen - I'd rather build my own.


 

 Same here. Even though I don't have the equipment to make something as nice as that, I can still make stuff that turns out nice for much much less. 
   
  I guess I also can't justify spending so much on something that simply holds headphones.


----------



## p a t r i c k

To me it looks like quite a nice wooden object. I think €99 is too much. €45 is more like it.


----------



## meltedspider

It's a beatuy, speially in the zebrano finish and if you've got some expensive cans, ooh they bring out the class!


----------



## IPodPJ

It is nice but I'd like to see it in the cherry.  I have one of the nice Woo stands though, because I think the black anodized and bead blasted aluminum looks better with my HD800.  However, I rarely use it because it gets so dusty in my apartment so often.  99% of the time my headphones are inside their box.
   
  In regards to your T50p, I think it's a little big for them.  It looks like you have the headband extended all the way out so that they will fit.  It should be the other way around, in my opinion.  Perhaps it would work better for the T1 or T5p.


----------



## InnerSpace

I have four in maple.  I like them a lot.  But then, I'm a fan of mid-century bent plywood in general - my listening spot is an Eames lounge chair.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Like the design, not the color. But waay too pricey.


----------



## daveDerek

indeed it looks very nice and i appreciated them when i first saw them at canjam last summer, but i too find the price of entry a bit steep for my tastes.


----------



## roadcykler

Of all the headphone stands I've seen, that is the one I like the most. But having just paid $300 for a new pair of headphones, I'd be pressing my spousal luck if I bought one.


----------



## 129207

I would never buy something like this for 99 euro. It's function does not warrant it's cost in my world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd spend a maximum of 30 euro on a headphone stand. I can imagine some people will spend much more though, there's a buyer for everything and not everyone has to live on a student's budget.


----------



## baldux

Have a look at following link and you may doubt to spend money on an Sieveking hpstand.
  http://home.comcast.net/~powert7/stands.html
  I'm not affiliated with the seller but do own one of those.
  As always, tastes are different.


----------



## Loevhagen

When I first observed the Sieveking on the net my initial thought was "I want this!". Then, I looked at the price. What. Well, let´s think about this for a while.
   
  After some weeks, I was not able to find a stand that could compete with respect to aesthetics, so I bought it. It looks is worth the money. IMO.
   
  Received my Sieveking today:


----------



## DjAmTraX

I want one. The lowest price I've found was $139 delivered to U.S. Anyone found it for less?


----------



## Redcarmoose

I would rather go to the pet store and buy four puppy beds for my headphones to sleep in.


----------



## cifani090

I would buy one, but the price is out of line for this kind of thing. For us American's if it was $89.99 i think most of us would consider it.


----------



## sridhar3

A shame, really.  They're quite good-looking.  They could sell them by the bunch if they weren't so spendy.


----------



## kite7

There's clones of this stand on ebay. A clear acrylic one for $40 and wooden one for $70


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> There's clones of this stand on ebay. A clear acrylic one for $40 and wooden one for $70


 

 Ewww, any link?


----------



## Loevhagen

If the clone is just as beautiful as the original; why not. A link will do.


----------



## Loevhagen

Never mind. I found it. It looks like this for $40 (acrylic):


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Never mind. I found it. It looks like this for $40 (acrylic):


 

 I looked it up, and i saw those. They acrylic, isnt as nice as i hoped, but not bad for $39.99.


----------



## strannik

I think I'm terrified of headphone stands, no matter how good they look. I probably wouldn't take one even if they were free, I'd always get this weird (and probably unfounded) feeling that gravity / headband tension would be compressing the pads while they phones are on the stand.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





strannik said:


> I think I'm terrified of headphone stands, no matter how good they look. I probably wouldn't take one even if they were free, I'd always get this weird (and probably unfounded) feeling that gravity / headband tension would be compressing the pads while they phones are on the stand.


 
   
  I can definitely see what you mean. I don't know if I want my grado bowl pads to get compressed so I didn't buy it


----------



## TheOtus

I'm sharing the exact opinion... It's like wearing them all the time. I prefer stands that don't touch the pads, I made one myself. I'm also worried about the band loosing the tension. I don't know how soon it would happen but metal do wear over use.


----------



## Subsequence

I'm using the walnut one for the T1's and i like it, looks classy and i'm not too worried about the earpads wearing out, they're the same as the day i bought them. If they do go however i'll just get some new pads no big deal. Also the added dustcover is very handy...


----------



## Argo Duck

I have one holding my T1 and another my Grado RS1. They seem to do a good job - they fit well (especially the T1 - Grado is very slightly dwarfed) and don't over-tension the headbands as far as I can tell. They look good.
   
  They do not work for my LCD2 which - with the plugs - are too tall/deep. I plan to DIY a suitable stand in time.


----------



## John In Cali

I might if it was on sale for a little cheaper but i'm not sure if it will keep my AKG's headband stretched which wouldn't be great.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





sundevil said:


> I understand that for users outside Europe the Stand becomes pretty expensive
> 
> That's why I added the price to the Poll, would you buy it if it would only cost € 99,-?
> 
> Many thanks,


 


  and you dont think 99 euros is expensive for a bit of wood?   im sorry but stands at those sorts of prices can go jump.  its a stand *** show me on what planet a small lump of wood deserves to cost anywhere near that or are you going to tell it will make my headphones sound better?


----------



## third_eye

Yes, love it. Mine is in Zebrano and is rocking my T1's.


----------



## eclipes

is it possible to upload a pic of the RS1 with the stand, don't know if its suitable for my RS1
  
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> I have one holding my T1 and another my Grado RS1. They seem to do a good job - they fit well (especially the T1 - Grado is very slightly dwarfed) and don't over-tension the headbands as far as I can tell. They look good.
> 
> They do not work for my LCD2 which - with the plugs - are too tall/deep. I plan to DIY a suitable stand in time.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ oh sure, give me a day or two though. I'll PM you when it's up.


----------



## dyl1dyl

I like this stand, especially with wooden headphones. Plus, Jaben tends to give them free here in Singapore with other purchases


----------



## Argo Duck

Two images of Sieveking with RS1. Not my best shots but hope their useful.


----------



## eclipes

beautiful. period.
  
  Quote: 





argo duck said:


> Two images of Sieveking with RS1. Not my best shots but hope their useful.


----------



## jinteddy7

how high is the sieveking headphones stand?


----------



## CEE TEE

The *zebrawood is cool* but there are 4 issues for me:

 *Footprint*- I am finding that stands are taking up _too much_ of my desktop and I dream of a "wire solution" from the ceiling (just bought some Sennheiser clamping holders to try).
 *Lack of Cable Solution-* The cable is the greatest impediment to achieving cleanliness, IMO!
 *Price- *I believe most will work their way through cheaper options unless the stand is "close enough" to warrant the stretch...
 *Wood Only?-* Many will have environments not amenable to wood (even the nice zebrawood).
   
  Appreciate the inquiry, it offers us a chance to voice critical factors in our buying decisions.
   
  Another thing, I have plenty of ~$13 Rubbermaid hose hooks and they fall over too easily...


----------



## willmax

I liked the design and the idea, price is way too expensive (3 stands = 1 nice headphone).
  The acrylic knock off look good and price is very attractive, wonder if any body has got one of these and would care to post his opinion on it.
   
  At the moment I'm rocking 2 Rubbermaid Hose Hooks with 2 headphones each, never had a problem with them falling over, and looking at the photos above it doesn't look like the Omega stand would comfortably hold 2 Grados at one time.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

As another poster mentioned, I think an appropriate price would be $89. I'd imagine the vast majority of people that spring for these have a single reference set of headphones in the $1,000+ range. It just doesn't make sense for a $300-400 set of cans.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> As another poster mentioned, I think an appropriate price would be $89. I'd imagine the vast majority of people that spring for these have a single reference set of headphones in the $1,000+ range. It just doesn't make sense for a $300-400 set of cans.


 

 Thats true, but even for HifiMan 500's, or vintage headphones they want an affordable headphone stand. Im not saying it should be $89 because it looks like crap, just saying people love it, its just a little high for some folks considering the simplicity it design,etc.


----------



## Mathias Bak

I have one. It's really nice build and by far the nicest looking stand on the marked. But seriously 100€ is a lot for a headphone stand. Luckily for me i won it


----------



## Mathias Bak

Here's a photo with my grados on.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





mathias bak said:


> Here's a photo with my grados on.


 

 Love the setup, ill buy everything


----------



## eclipes

wow, beautiful setup, especially with the woo audio in the back.. just wondering how hard is the Grado being clamped onto the stand, is it a tight clamp that will compress the pads?
  
  Quote: 





mathias bak said:


> Here's a photo with my grados on.


----------



## Mathias Bak

Perfecty tight. I know it sounds a bit stupid, but it's just a little more tight than hanging loose.


----------



## praetorian909

Just wondering, anyone know (or use) the Sieveking Sound Omega stand with a Sennheiser HD 600/650?
   
  I'm wondering if it will fit--I just bought the 600 (yay!) and from the photos, I'm not sure if the headband would fit and I'm not sure how far it can stretch out, and I have a small head. Also, I've yet to find any photos of the Sieveking with the HD600/650.


----------



## HelloHell

Elegance... redefined...


----------



## TheOtus

It's just wrong to put those beautiful AT's to those stands... Not good for arches or pads...


----------



## Mathias Bak

A picture with the LCD-2.


----------

